# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Error 401

## jortiz

Hi

I have this problem, i'm trying watch my reports but i have this error:

"You are not authorized to view this page" 

HTTP Error 401.1 - Unauthorized : Acces it'd denied due to invalid credentials. IIS

My windows service it's running under a domain account granted with permissions of Administrator in the local machine.
I assigned permission for this account in all folders of Reporting Services and some files.

I nedd urgent help please.

----------


## rmiao

Does your windows account have permission to access that page? Tried logon windows with other account?

----------


## jortiz

Hi

Yes my account have permissions. I assigned permission in folders ReportServer and ReportManeger.

Please you have other idea?

Why this account it allow me acces to the Report Manager granted how Administrator but not browse my reports?

Thanks!!

----------

